# 2011 World Archery Target Championships and Olympic qualification tournament



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Link tolive results is changed to:

http://www.archery.org/liveinfo/


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

I did not see anything on ESPN3. So is there any video beside the ArcheryTV fan Reporter? I did watch the stage 2 videos. They were great.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

There will be live coverage of the finals this weekend.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

OLYMPIC SPOTS
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Olympic%20Games/2012_OG_London/12_London_Qualif_System-e.pdf

Looks like the USA recurve men went to the 1/4 elimination round then lost to MEX. So the USA got 3 spots.
The USA recurve women went out in the first round against DEN. 
So we will have to wait for the individual matches. Top 8 will earn spots.

Top 8 teams that won Olympic spots
Recurve Men KOR, GBR, MEX, USA, FRA, UKR, CHN, ITA
Recurve Women KOR, UKR, DEN, IND, ITA, TPE, RUS, CHN


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

GBR don't have to qualify since they are the home team.


> In case the Great Britain team is in the top 8 places, the 9th team will be determined by the following system:
> Organise a ranking tournament to determine the exact place by shooting a losers match-play bracket for the places 9-16


So this will take place in the men's recurve division.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I think our Mixed Compound team lost on a tiebreaker to Belgium


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

straat said:


> GBR don't have to qualify since they are the home team.


You are correct. 
In case the Great Britain team is in the top 8 places, the 9th team will be determined by the following system:
 Organise a ranking tournament to determine the exact place by shooting a 
losers match-play bracket for the places 9-16


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Live streaming of the competition here http://www.justin.tv/ianseo


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Very strange none has congratulated here to the winners of World Championships, nor commented the championships at all.

Championships are stil running for the disabled archers.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

When you can see live matches and get extensive news coverage, what's the point of making a lot of comments here?

There's a reason almost no top shooters ever post here. Read the atmosphere.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Mithril said:


> When you can see live matches and get extensive news coverage, what's the point of making a lot of comments here?
> 
> There's a reason almost no top shooters ever post here. Read the atmosphere.


Said the pot to the kettle.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> Very strange none has congratulated here to the winners of World Championships, nor commented the championships at all.
> 
> Championships are stil running for the disabled archers.


I've never seen a top archer on this forum so why should i congratulate someone who isn't there....


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

several top archers are on this forum, some routinely, others not so often. Rick Mckinney, John Magera, and 2008's womens gold medalist from China Zhang JuanJuan to name a few. 

In Fact when Zhang JuanJuan won the gold in Beijing in 2008, someone posted on here congrats to her, and she responded thanks. You never know who is on this forum. 

Chris


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

julle said:


> I've never seen a top archer on this forum so why should i congratulate someone who isn't there....


John Magera would be what then?


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah but none of them won the recent world championship ...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Chris Perkins occasionally posts here, as does Reo Wilde.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

julle said:


> yeah but none of them won the recent world championship ...


Wrong, Reo Wilde does post on here and he DID just win the World Championships Mens Compound team. 


Chris


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

chrstphr said:


> You never know who is on this forum, *shaking their heads in dismay*.
> 
> Chris


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

julle said:


> I've never seen a top archer on this forum so why should i congratulate someone who isn't there....


the following have posted here

David barnes (world medalist-Australia)

Rick McKinney (three time world champion)

David Cousins (has won just about everything in compound)

Jeff Button (World Field Champion)

Aya LaBrie (World compound team champion)

John Magera (US Olympic Team)

Darrell Pace (Athlete of the century) is a member of this forum

Joey Hunt (world Cadet Gold Medalist-compound)

Joe McGlyn (world field Silver Medalist-team indoor champion-recurve)

That's just going on memory

I believe Amber Dawson used to post here (World team gold medalist, world silver medalist compound)


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> Wrong, Reo Wilde does post on here and he DID just win the World Championships Mens Compound team.
> 
> 
> Chris


But you didn't mention him :')


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

How about Glenn Meyers,1984 Olympian and beloved coach up in Michigan.I was very impressed by the way the kids respond to him!!!!


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

iF you go to the canadian forums theres tons of people congratulating Chris perkins,Simon Rousseau,Dietmar Trillus took bronze in the team Compound,
And Chris took gold in the mens individual.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris is an incredibly good shooter! And so young. If he stays away from bad influences he will surely enjoy a tremendous career.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Jim C said:


> the following have posted here
> 
> David barnes (world medalist-Australia)
> 
> ...


And Jake Kaminsky and Tyler Benner (he just stopped by to promote his book).

And we have some world class, champion coaches, like Vittorio.

So my first thought was to dismiss julle's comment because, of course, some world class shooters have posted here. But then I thought, are any of the regulars here at the Worlds? I don't think so, though there could be. But if I did think so, I might give them a shout out and say congratulations to them. I think we are more likely to issue congratulations to people we have seen or talked to as opposed to total strangers.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

chrstphr said:


> Wrong, Reo Wilde does post on here and he DID just win the World Championships Mens Compound team.
> 
> 
> Chris


If he posts here he either doesn't post often or doesn't post under that name.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Warbow said:


> If he posts here he either doesn't post often or doesn't post under that name.


Reo posts under the name "Reo". That might be tough to find for some people.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Warbow said:


> If he posts here he either doesn't post often or doesn't post under that name.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=92
Just because they don't post every 5 seconds doesn't mean they aren't around.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio, I've been "sequestered" at a professional meeting for the past week. Indeed, CONGRATULATIONS are in order to those archers who competed. It is a major accomplishment just to be in the field because it means you've worked your butt off when nobody else was looking, and you had the courage to try. Congrat's to Brady for medaling on the recurve side and to the compound teams that just seem to be the example of exellence year after year. Congrat's to the men's team for securing three Olympic spots and to the women for securing one. Still work to be done, but I find encouragement in the excellent ranking round scores and team position - the highest women's team ranking for the U.S. in quite some time.

Way to go guys. We're very proud of all of you.

John


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

The most likely reason they don't post often is they're busy shooting or working, and have little time to participate in nitpicking squabbles.

I mimic John Congrats to all. 

Art


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Stash said:


> Reo posts under the name "Reo". That might be tough to find for some people.





x-hunta said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=92
> Just because they don't post every 5 seconds doesn't mean they aren't around.


Well, I agree that congratulations are in order, and it is a good point that there are lurkers who don't post.

But, you can't blame those of us who are here for not knowing who the lurkers are. Nor for not knowing that "Reo" is Reo Wilde. A quick Advanced Search shows that "Reo" has only posted to the FITA forum once a year over the last 3 years. Not a regular to the FITA forum in any way people who post here would know.


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

Paula said:


> How about Glenn Meyers,1984 Olympian and beloved coach up in Michigan.I was very impressed by the way the kids respond to him!!!!


Thanks Paula!!


----------



## AvalonPlusGuy (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Brady on his bronze medal. It's interesting to note the last US male-recurve archer to win a medal at the World Outdoor Championship was Jay Barrs in 1987, also a Bronze medal. He of course went on to Gold in the following years Olympic Games. Let's hope that pattern repeats itself in London 2012.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Warbow said:


> But, you can't blame those of us who are here for not knowing who the lurkers are. Nor for not knowing that "Reo" is Reo Wilde. A quick Advanced Search shows that "Reo" has only posted to the FITA forum once a year over the last 3 years. Not a regular to the FITA forum in any way people who post here would know.


Oh, let me be the spoiler here. 

I'll PERSONALLY guarantee that each and EVERY one of the US Recurve team members lurk here, and probably know about this thread first hand. I don't know for sure, but I'm positive virtually every one of the compound team is the same way.

NAA / USAA? Hi Denise! - no, she's not the only one lurking on here from this org.

Coaches? If you only knew.......

Think about it. Probably the biggest archery forum in existance, and you don't think these people and MANY more know of it and watch it? Please.........

Even I am geting sick of the way this forum disrespects archers...people that know more about this sport than some of the top coaches and archers...and talk about argumentitive? I swear, the next time someone tells me the wind doesn't affect the archer, I'm outa here for good. I got better things to do.

If anyone wants them here, type as though they are, and show them some respect and maybe some appreciation. Perhaps some might be lured out of their hiding places some time.

and no, this is not directed speciffically towards you....although I'll admit, some of your posts don't exactly promote their return.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Huntmaster said:


> If anyone wants them here, type as though they are, and show them some respect. Perhaps some might be lured out of their hiding places some time.


What a profound comment that is!!! - John


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

I have to agree, that's a very good point.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Absolutely excellent post, Huntmaster. It needed to be said.

Also, if you see the screenname REO, and you don't suspect that might be Reo Wilde, and don't look into it to try to figure it out, your intellect is below average.


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

And I would add that, including myself, there are several significant others/family members of Olympians, World Championship team members, etc. who read what's written on this forum - and at least in my case, share it with the Olympian/World Championship team member concerned.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I find it curious that there is more discussion in this thread on who's on AT and who posts, than there is on the actual World Championships competition itself.

The Men's Compound event was especially exciting. Chris's path to the Gold, knocking off Braden, Reo and Jeese one after another by a single point to win the Gold - man, that's about as exciting as watching archery can get. 

Gold medal match is posted... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/u/0/JHvX8QPRHLs


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Interview with Reo....http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/28237EF116478B83/0/KR2ZJPXzNxY


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

And his Bronze medal match...http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/814F1959928FD6B3/2/so6Yd-uVVjk


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Landed in AZ said:


> And his Bronze medal match...http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/814F1959928FD6B3/2/so6Yd-uVVjk


My mistake this is the Semi final match.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> And his Bronze medal match...http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/814F1959928FD6B3/2/so6Yd-uVVjk


Excellent match. This match by itself puts to death the notion that "Compound archery is too accurate to be interesting." The mental strength displayed by both Reo Wilde and Chris Perkins in this match is astonishing.


----------

